# The long haul is over!!!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow that is a long time in the trailer! 

They sure are cute, I want one!

So what is the story on these guys, I didn't get a chance to read anything that happend with this two cutie prior to this!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks!! I think they are pretty cute myself!

They are 10 and 12, Geldings. Broke to drive and ride, and the guy gave me the harnesses too! I saw them on the internet and decided I was interested, I told the man that I was going to sell my gelding and he asked about him and I guess his daughter is into cutting. She is in her forties, they said they were ok with Gus ( my gelding) and have worked with abused horses before. So we did a trade.

I had to go to Michigan to get them, WOW. The roads were closed in the dakotas on the way back so we had to go through nebraska and up! Long trip....

I put them into the pasture today and they act like they have never had that much room, I also have a hill in the pasture and they were running up and down it over and over! Silly boys.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

here is the bottom of the pasture


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow some wonderful looking land! Glad that it worked out for you!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

pretty things.  and fuzzy. haha i like them


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww they are so cute! What a long drive and haul, I would not have been able to do that!

What kind of dog is that in the pictures? It looks almost exactly like my girl and shes a Siberian Husky.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

she is a Samoyed husky cross, we have a Pyrenees and rottweiler cross.

The pasture is nice, I like it here. They are fuzzy now! thank goodness though, we got home to 8 in of snow so I am glad they had some fuzz


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow what I wouldnt give for a view like that!!
Gratz on the new guys, they are way cute.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

by the way, its good to see there are other crazy people out there. I thought my husband and I were the only ones to make weird and wild trips like that! LOL


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are so cute! glad to hear they did so well with the hauling and great to see them home so happy! great pics!


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

I was curious what breeds are those boys? they look nice short and stocky? I am going up to a horse farm this coming week and I'm going to see if I click with any of the horses there. Great horses, can't wait to see when they're more settled in and cleaned off


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys! They are Haflingers. I think that the lighter one is alot older than 12, we'll see what the vet says. I might keep them both or might sell one. Depends on how well they work out here, I really only need two horses and now I have three.... I can't wait to start working them! We are supposed to get crummy weather again though so I have be patient.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

They are about 13 1/2 hands, the lighter one is a little taller, haven't measured them yet.


----------

